# LEL frame/mudguard stickers



## middleagecyclist (7 Dec 2019)

In 2013 and 2017 I organised and sold authorised LEL frame/mudguard stickers with all profits going to charity.

I have met a few people recently who didn't know about them and, as i have a some left, am offering them for sale again on the same basis. 1 for £2.00 or 7 for £6.00, inc P&P. Happy to mix dates as well. 

Drop me a private messsage if interested and I will provide payment details.


----------

